# Wicd molto lento

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

sul portatile, ho installato ambo wicd e NetworkManager per il wireless. Se provo ad usare il primo, le operazioni in rete sono piuttosto lente, con il secondo no....

Come è possibile? Si può risolvere? Anche un semplice ping ci mette molto di più.

Preferisco di gran lunga l'interfaccia di wicd ma sono costretto a restare su NetworkManager perché è molto più veloce...

----------

## darkmanPPT

puoi essere più dettagliato?

in cosa consiste, precisamente, il tuo test di confronto?

del tipo:

-mi connetto alla rete pincopallo.

wicd ci mette <tot> mentre nw ci mette <tot'>

- lancio il comando <pluto> e vedo queste differenze

etc etc etc....

cos' si va un po' più sul dettagliato.

nel caso, includi anche i vari ifconfig e route.

----------

## fbcyborg

Wicd permette anche la ridefinizione dei DNS.

Non è che per caso hai impostato dei DNS diversi su wicd, e magari questi sono più lenti di quelli che usi con NM?

----------

## UnoSD

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> puoi essere più dettagliato?
> 
> in cosa consiste, precisamente, il tuo test di confronto?
> 
> del tipo:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Anche un semplice ping ci mette molto di più.

 

Ci mette tempo a partire ed è più lento nell'eseguirlo. Inoltre, dai browser la navigazione è più lenta.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Wicd permette anche la ridefinizione dei DNS.
> 
> Non è che per caso hai impostato dei DNS diversi su wicd, e magari questi sono più lenti di quelli che usi con NM?

 

Dove sono i DNS che usa wicd? quelli in /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf? Se non ci sono usa quelli globali (resolv)?

P.s. ho appena notato che wicd ha una sicurezza standard ridicola... La mia password della wpa è in chiaro nel file di configurazione -.-

----------

## UnoSD

@fbcyborg:

Avevi ragione! Perdeva tempo a cercare i dns su 192.168.1.1 (che non è il mio server dns ma non esiste e poi andava su Google: 8.8.8. :Cool:  perché era sbagliata la configurazione!!!

Grazie!

Cmq resta un'altra domanda: Come posso far si che wicd memorizzi le password criptate oppure lo faccia tramite gnome-keyring??

----------

## fbcyborg

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Avevi ragione! 

 

LOL... ho tirato a caso! Pensa un po'!!!   :Laughing: 

La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente erano i DNS.

Comunque metti RISOLTO nel titolo!  :Smile: 

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *UnoSD wrote:*   Avevi ragione!  
> 
> LOL... ho tirato a caso! Pensa un po'!!!  
> 
> La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente erano i DNS.
> ...

 

XD

Avevo pensato di lasciare "irrisolto" per le altre due domande, se no lo ignoravano tutti. Dovrei fare un'altra discussione?

----------

